# Sugarbush 4/17-19



## 180 (Apr 16, 2009)

The Hunter clan is heading up tomorrow to where the moguls live now.  Psyched!


----------



## powhunter (Apr 16, 2009)

See ya up there!!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 16, 2009)

enjoy!!


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 17, 2009)

180 said:


> The Hunter clan is heading up tomorrow to where the moguls live now.  Psyched!



My crew was up there yesterday.  They said the bumps were plentiful.  Enjoy!


----------

